# Bell X-1



## MIflyer (Dec 23, 2019)

One day the Smithsonian decided to do some cleaning on the Bell X-1. And guess who showed up?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2019)

Damn Chuck must hate being in a wheel chair.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2020)

Good shots!



Capt. Vick said:


> Damn Chuck must hate being in a wheel chair.


No doubt has been modded in some way...


----------

